# Which do you prefer?



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

You ask a question wether someone prefers one thing over another. The next poster answers which one they prefer, and puts a question of their own. For example

*Person 1: A or B?*
*Person 2: B
X or Y*
*Person 3: X
1 or 2*

and so on....

So I'll kick it all of:

*Coke or Pepsi?*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

Coke.

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 9, 2011)

Both are equally terrible.

Cake or pie?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 9, 2011)

cake.

zee or zed


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 9, 2011)

zee

Rather be extremely rich in the 1920's, or Upper middle class today?

Edit: If you get ninja'd, just edit.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 9, 2011)

Upper middle class today. I don't think I could survive in a time before cubes or internet.

Vim or Emacs?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 9, 2011)

no one, i dont like them both.
OH or 4x4?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

4x4

Dominos or pizza hut?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dominos.

Penguins or owls?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 9, 2011)

Penguins.

Weasels or ferrets?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 9, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Penguins.
> 
> Weasels or ferrets?



Weasels.

Baseball bat or mace?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mace

Panda or Turtle?


----------



## reyrey (Jun 9, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Mace
> 
> Panda or Turtle?


 
Panda.

Mega or Pyra?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 9, 2011)

Pyra 

Fly or invisible?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

Invisible

Rainbow Dash or Twilight Sparkle?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

rainbow dash

Boeing or Airbus?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

boeing

sniper rifle or machine gun?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

sniper rifle

Cars or bikes?


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Cars

Rock or rap?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Rock

Pikachu or jigglypuff?


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Pikachu.

Microsoft Windows or Gnu/Linux?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

Both.
Immortality or time manipulation?


----------



## reyrey (Jun 9, 2011)

Time - Technically you can be immortal

Paper or Scissors?


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Scissors

Prep or punk?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

punk

green bay packers or pittsburgh steelers?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

pittsburg steelers

PSP or DS?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

DS

7 or 13?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

7

Sunlight or Moonlight?


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 9, 2011)

sunlight 

pop or soda?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2011)

soda

Orangina or Orangina?


----------



## MostEd (Jun 9, 2011)

Orangina

Puke or Vomit?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Puke

Wales or Scotland


----------



## jack3256 (Jun 9, 2011)

Scotland 

Bacon or Skewb


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 9, 2011)

Skewb

Clock or Pyraminx?


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Pyraminx

Lubix or shock oil?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

Shock oil.
Mp3 or FLAC?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 9, 2011)

MP3.

Cheese or ham?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2011)

Ham

Wii or Kinect?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2011)

Wii

Roux or Petrus? (can be the methods or the food/drink)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2011)

Petrus

CFOP or Fridrich?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

CFOP
FII or Guhong?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> CFOP
> FII or Guhong?


 
FII

Elevator or lift?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 9, 2011)

Elevator
iPhone or Droid?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Elevator
> iPhone or Droid?


 
(I was wondering why I haven't seen this kind of thread yet)
Droid

Crabbe or Goyle?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Goyle

Hallows or Horcruxes?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hallows
Ducks or Geese?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

Geese
Nine Inch Nails or Marilyn Manson?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Nine inch nails
AV OR FII?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 9, 2011)

AV
Ducks or geese?


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 9, 2011)

mmh difficult, I guess Marilyn Manson

Edit: double ninja'd in less then 3 minutes 0.o

geese

Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Chrome

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pepsi 
Ducks or Geese, nah I'm kidding
Erik or Feliks?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

****
Erik
4chan or Encyclopedia Dramatica?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

ENCYCLOPEDIA DRAMATICA FTW
Drowning or Hanging (Your death)


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanging

6x6 or 7x7


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 9, 2011)

7x7
Football or Soccer?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 9, 2011)

Football.
Korg or Moog?


----------



## izovire (Jun 9, 2011)

idfk moog???

WR single or WR avg?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 9, 2011)

WR avg.

LOTR or Star Wars?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 9, 2011)

Star Wars.

Pino or Kirjava?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Kirijava.

LunHui or GuHong?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 9, 2011)

LunHui.

Guns or drugs?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 9, 2011)

guns

alpabet or twinkle twinkle


----------



## izovire (Jun 9, 2011)

Alphabet

Spandex or Lingerie?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 10, 2011)

lingerie 

muffins or killer baby cacti


----------



## Erzz (Jun 10, 2011)

killer baby cacti

Maple syrup or corn syrup


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maple syrup

balls or clubs (props to juggle/watch)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 10, 2011)

clubs

6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2011)

7x7.

Unicorn giggles or butterfly hiccups?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 10, 2011)

butterfly hiccups

Black ops or MW2?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 10, 2011)

MW2


Bears or wolves?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> MW2
> 
> 
> Bears or wolves?


 
Wolves

Nirvana or Pearl Jam?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 10, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Wolves
> 
> Nirvana or Pearl Jam?


 
Nirvana

Pain for money, or no pain no money.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pain for money

*Bold* or _Italics_??


----------



## izovire (Jun 10, 2011)

*Bold*

A sharp stick in the eye or explosive diarrhea every 10 minutes for 1 month

(A bit nasty but you decide)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 10, 2011)

Explosive diarrhea every 10 minutes for 1 month.
IG-88 or Greedo?


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 10, 2011)

IG-88

Losing both legs, or losing both arms?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 10, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> IG-88
> 
> Losing both legs, or losing both arms?


 
Lose both legs. I need to solve with my arms.

Indoor sports or outdoor?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 10, 2011)

losing both legs

les paul interactive google doodle, or pacman interactive google doodle?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 10, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> Bacon or Skewb


 


AustinReed said:


> Skewb


you're dead to me. </offtopic>

les paul interactive google doodle 

speedcubin' or speedcubin'?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 10, 2011)

clearly speedcubin'

Fluttershy or Pinkie Pie?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 10, 2011)

Bit of both.

Acoustic Guitar, or Electric guitar?


----------



## irontwig (Jun 10, 2011)

Electric.

Raspberry or blueberry?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 10, 2011)

blueberry.
rock or country


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2011)

Rock.

CD or Record?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 10, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Rock.
> 
> CD or Record?


 
CD.

CMYK or RGB?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 10, 2011)

cmyk

EvuL or Koopa clan (if anyone understands this i'll be very surprised)


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 10, 2011)

i don't understand that but Koopa clan

Mars or jupiter?


----------



## choza244 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jupiter

rc cars or rc planes?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 10, 2011)

Planes

Windows or Mac?


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 10, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Planes
> 
> Windows or Mac?


 
Linux.

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 10, 2011)

vanilla 
Dual Wielding Koalas or Giraffes with RPGs


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 10, 2011)

Giraffes with RPGs although we'd all prefer cows with machine guns cuz the go MOOOO and click-click-click...

Outdoors or outside?


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 10, 2011)

Outside

Sneezing tissues for life or using only a rubik's brand for life


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 10, 2011)

Using only a rubik's brand for life... Well that's what I have been doing...

Being bored to death (in both ways) or being flicked to death?


----------



## izovire (Jun 10, 2011)

Being bored to death

Puke green or Dark pee yellow?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 10, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Using only a rubik's brand for life... Well that's what I have been doing...
> 
> Being bored to death (in both ways) or being flicked to death?


 
Flicked because pain is better than nothing at all... [guitar riff]



izovire said:


> Being bored to death
> 
> Puke green or Dark pee yellow?



Pee green.


Fluttershy or Rarity?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 10, 2011)

Fluttershy, easily.

Highschool or College (University)?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 10, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Fluttershy, easily.
> 
> Highschool or College (University)?


 
University.

Ortega or ZB?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 10, 2011)

ZB XD
Break your right hand or your left hand?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 10, 2011)

ZB XD
Break your right hand or your left hand?


----------



## emolover (Jun 10, 2011)

Right

Professor pyraminx or pyraminx crystal?


----------



## cocos0329 (Jun 10, 2011)

crystal

f2l or last layer?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 11, 2011)

F2L

Rebecca Black or Justin Bieber?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 11, 2011)

Justin Bieber

Protoss or Terran?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Protoss

Gmail or hotmail?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 11, 2011)

Hotmail 

Evil death stare or smirk?


----------



## JyH (Jun 11, 2011)

Smirk.
Worst police officer, or best drug dealer?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 11, 2011)

Worst police officer.

AMD or Intel?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Worst police officer.
> 
> AMD or Intel?


 
Don't know...
cat or dog?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

dog

PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wii, I don't have either of them. If I have to choose between the two I pick PS3.

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Wii, I don't have either of them. If I have to choose between the two I pick PS3.
> 
> Facebook or Twitter?


 
twitter, even though I have facebook, but no twitter. Facebook is useless, but twitter keeps you updated (sorta)
small cubes, or big cubes?
(2x2-3x3 or 4x4-7x7 ?)


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Onice even I have a wii  what kind of games do u play on wii?

Edit : small cubes and I got ninja'd

Cookies or pancakes?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 11, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Onice even I have a wii  what kind of games do u play on wii?
> 
> Edit : small cubes and ninja'd
> 
> Cookies or pancakes?



Mostly SM Galaxy, SMBB, Mario Kart, a little Zelda 

Small Cubes and Cookies.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Snow or ice?


----------



## Litz (Jun 11, 2011)

Snow.

A lot or alot?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 11, 2011)

alot

rock band or guitar hero


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2011)

Guitar Hero

New music or Old music?


----------



## Olji (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on the genre, but overall Old music

Pool or ocean/sea/lake (you get the point I hope)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

Pool


Heads or Tails?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 11, 2011)

tails
mr. or mrs.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 11, 2011)

mr. 
Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Goosly (Jun 11, 2011)

Saturday! (I play badminton on saturdaymorning)

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Verack (Jun 11, 2011)

Tea

Europe or America?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 11, 2011)

America (sorry, never been to Europe)
speedsolve or speedcube


----------



## JyH (Jun 11, 2011)

Speedsolve.
Every day you get shot, but you live, or baby spider eggs are hatching in your mouth?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Live

Coat or jacket?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

jackets rock !!

guitar or bass


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

guitar

guitar or _piano_


----------



## Owen (Jun 11, 2011)

Guitar.

Drowned or shot?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

drowned

keyboard or grand piano


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> drowned
> 
> keyboard or grand piano


 
Grand 

Pirates or ninjas?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

ninjas

4x4 or 5x5


----------



## ianography (Jun 11, 2011)

4x4 all the way

kitties or puppies


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 11, 2011)

kittens
Xbox or Playstation?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

PLAYSTATION!!!

ortega or cll XD


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

CLL

Petrus or Roux


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 11, 2011)

Roux.

Guaneri Or Stradivari?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

Guaneri.

Monkey version of Rambo or Curious George ?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

Curious George

InFamous or Prototype???


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Prototype

Jack Johnson or John Mayor


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 11, 2011)

John Mayor

Minecraft or Terraria?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

minecraft,

redbox or netflix


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know either of them, so I guess redbox?

Obama or Yo Mama?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 11, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I don't know either of them, so I guess redbox?
> 
> Obama or Yo Mama?


 
Osama :tu

Cake or Lies?


----------



## Maniac (Jun 11, 2011)

Cake

Smoothie or Milkshake?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 11, 2011)

Smoothie. 
Magics or Feet solving?


----------



## ianography (Jun 11, 2011)

feet solving

erik or faz


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> feet solving
> 
> erik or faz


 
Faz


Skype or Yahoo messenger?


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 11, 2011)

skype

Hannah Montana or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 11, 2011)

neither they both have bad accents.

QQtimer or stackmat timer?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stackmat.
BLD or OH


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

Stackmat!!!

Youtube or BlogTV?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Stackmat.
> BLD or OH



OH

Guhong or Lunhui?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Stackmat!!!
> 
> Youtube or BlogTV?


 
Youtube

Dollar store cube or brand new storebought?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2011)

storebought

Fluffy McFluffikins or Furry O'Fur


----------



## ianography (Jun 11, 2011)

Umm... I can't decide!

pop or soda


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

soda

star wars or star trek?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2011)

Star wars. 

If an evil monster asked you to do this or die... would you prefer to...
Solve a 3x3x3 cube with one foot, or solve a 3x3x3 with feet blindfolded?


----------



## emolover (Jun 11, 2011)

One foot

Janitor at a strip club or Walmart Greeting Guy


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 11, 2011)

Walmart Greeting Guy

School exams or 5 projects (both in a period of time of 1 week)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

School exams (since I exempted my finals )

to watch the movie "the art of getting by" or not to


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 11, 2011)

not to
Yo mom or Yo Face


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 11, 2011)

yo mom, everytime ;-)

pokemon or digimon?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

pokemon

red or blue


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

blue.

Metallica or Megadeth ?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 11, 2011)

metallica

disney or nickolodeon?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> metallica
> 
> disney or nickolodeon?


 
Nickolodeon.


Horror or Comedy?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

Comedy 

AP or IB ?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Comedy
> 
> AP or IB ?


 
IB


Public or private?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 11, 2011)

Public.

2D or 3D?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 11, 2011)

2D.

LED TV or Projector?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

projector there fun to be on ceilings 

scooby or shaggy


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 12, 2011)

Scooby

Disney or Nick?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Disney

knowledge or physical powers?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

both  ummmm knowledge since physical powers has more of a variety

cookies or milk


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cookies

Pool or Ocean?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 12, 2011)

Pool.
Pixar or Dreamworks?


----------



## ianography (Jun 12, 2011)

Pixar

ponies or horses?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 12, 2011)

*PONIES*
Cassette or Vinyl?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2011)

vinyl.

java or C++?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 12, 2011)

java.

Firefox or Google Chrome


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 12, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> java.
> 
> Firefox or Google Chrome


 
Chrome
BBC or PBS


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 12, 2011)

BBC 

Discovery channel or cartoon network


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

discovery

Chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 12, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> discovery
> 
> Chocolate or strawberry?


 
Chocolate

Tiny Wings or Angry Birds


----------



## MatthewY (Jun 12, 2011)

Angry Birds

Violin or Piano?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 12, 2011)

Piano

Doodle Jump or mega jump


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 12, 2011)

Mega jump. 

Iphone or Android?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

Android


Apple or microsoft?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 12, 2011)

Microsoft
Coke or Pepsi or Dr. Pepper


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 12, 2011)

Microsoft, I hate Apple (If you watch my youtube videos you can see why)

Ninja'd: Dr. Pepper FTW!

Nvidia or ATI?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 12, 2011)

ATI.

"To be, or not to be?"


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is the question.
Not to be.

Tiles or Stickers?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 12, 2011)

Stickers.

J.K Rowling or R.L Stine?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 12, 2011)

J.K Rowling i have no idea who rl is 

Table tennis or tennis


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2011)

Table tennis... One of the sports apart from cubing and chess that I'm actually good at.

Cube with no springs or cube with no centre caps?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 12, 2011)

Cube with No Centre Caps. 

qqtimer or CCTimer?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

qqtimer

Nokia or apple?


----------



## irontwig (Jun 12, 2011)

Nokia.

Pear or apple?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2011)

apple

Jobs or Gates?


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 12, 2011)

Gates

fantasy of sci-fi?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 12, 2011)

sci-fi

Gamazore or Godzilla


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

godzilla
cows or sheeps


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 12, 2011)

sheeps 
megaminx or pyraminx?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 12, 2011)

Pyraminx (it's faster!!!)

Blind or OH


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 12, 2011)

Blind

Sheep or Cows?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sheep

Ipods or Blackberries?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ipods

Reading or Writing?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

Reading

Leftie or rightie?


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rightie.

Techno or Trance?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Techno....

Math or Science?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 12, 2011)

Science

Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Chrome

Speakers or headphones


----------



## Olji (Jun 12, 2011)

Headphones

Forums or games?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

Forums


tv or internet?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Internet

colour neutral or partial colour neutral?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

Partial color neutral


clicky or smooth?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2011)

Smooth.

So loose that it pops, or so tight that it can't cut corners?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

pops cause im used to it

crispy or round


----------



## Maniac (Jun 12, 2011)

Round

Sane or Insane?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Round

M4A1 or M16?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

M16

Trains or trams?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Trains

Piano or Violin?


----------



## Maniac (Jun 12, 2011)

Piano

Sane or insane?


----------



## jrb (Jun 12, 2011)

Violin for sure.

Mf8 Square-1 or CubeTwist Square-1?

EDIT:ninja'd


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 12, 2011)

Mf8 Square-1

sword or gun


----------



## jrb (Jun 12, 2011)

Gun

Ford Mustang or Dodge Challenger?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Piano
> 
> Sane or insane?


 
ninja'd twice



jrb said:


> Gun
> 
> Ford Mustang or Dodge Challenger?


 
Ford


----------



## jack3256 (Jun 12, 2011)

Coffee or sentences?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2011)

Coffee

Girls or guys?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

girls

Watch or wristband?


----------



## Verack (Jun 12, 2011)

Watch

Youtube or Facebook?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2011)

Youtube

left or right


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 12, 2011)

lefties FTW

apple or Microsoft?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 12, 2011)

Apple

Cfop or Roux


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

cfop

writing or typing?


----------



## Maniac (Jun 12, 2011)

typing

Sane or Insane?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2011)

insane.

aluminum or aluminium?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

aluminium


Cubes or Spheres?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 12, 2011)

Cubes

Z perm or H perm


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 12, 2011)

H all the way!!!!!!


A's or F's?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 12, 2011)

As

Boobs or Ass?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 12, 2011)

Ass(the donkey)

Lubix Ultimate or Lubix Elite


----------



## Bapao (Jun 12, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber said:


> Lubix Ultimate or Lubix Elite


 
?... Kinda of shouting out to a small crowd there no? How many people have both that could tell you?

Purple or ultra "violent"?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

ultra violent!!!! heehee

abacus or calculator???


----------



## Maniac (Jun 12, 2011)

abacus, those things are awesome.

Snail or Slug?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

snails are prettier 

grade 9 or 12? (which is more fun)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

12 (iDK)

rock concert or free ipod


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

free "jail broken" ipod

judgement day or not going to happen


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 12, 2011)

lol not going to happen

religion or philosophy?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 12, 2011)

Religion.

Apple OS or Android


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 12, 2011)

RELIGION!! LOL

stapler or hole puncher???


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

stapler

me or you?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

you

tissue or cloth?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

tissue

stay to clean up or go hang out?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

fluorescent or incandescent light bulbs?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

fluoescent

fortune cookies or bum?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

FORTUNE COOKIES!!!

oral presentations or big assignments?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 13, 2011)

Big assignments.

Windows or Mac


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

Mac

Brocli or collyflower?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Windows

hard or non hard cover books (I like how I'm hogging this thread....)


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

hard all day long

dude or bro


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

dude

Helicopters or planes?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

helicopters

breakdancing or popping?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

breakdancing

mouse or keyboard?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 13, 2011)

mouse.
drawing or photography?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

Drawing. You guys are both great people!!!!!

reply or flashdrive


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

reply

dictionary or thesaurus?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

dictionary.

report post or reply to thread?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

report post

tree or plant?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 13, 2011)

Tree.

Nice car or big house?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

big house (to put more cubes)

retarded brother or better life?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

better life

UNICEF or UNESCO?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 13, 2011)

UNICEF

Milkshake or Smoothie?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 13, 2011)

Milkshake

Cereal or Bagel?


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2011)

bagel toastd with cream cheese 

this or that?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 13, 2011)

This


thingabob or thingymajizzy?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 13, 2011)

thingama*jizz*y? lol

jail for 1 month or probation/community service for 10 years?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2011)

jail.

KERPLOW! or GABLARGH!


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

GABLARGH!

Hostess or Little Debbie?


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> GABLARGH!
> 
> Hostess or Little Debbie?


 
Hostess

Runescape or WOW.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW

World war 1 or World war 2?


----------



## pi.cubed (Jun 13, 2011)

WWII.

Teletubbies or Sesame Street?


----------



## Ice (Jun 13, 2011)

Sesame Street

alpha or rubik ？


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2011)

Alpha.
Worldcraft or Minecraft or Starcraft.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 13, 2011)

Starcraft.

Headache or stomach ache?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

Headache, i live with one 24/7

Zebedee or Zeebad


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

zeebad

Akon or Micheal Jackson?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2011)

MJ.
Cricket or baseball?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

Cricket

Rubiks Storebought or Dollar Cube


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

storebought

Sub 15 3x3 or sub 50 4x4?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 13, 2011)

Sub 50 4x4

Big Pop or Complete Explosion on big cube solves (to watch)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 13, 2011)

Complete Explosion on big cube solves

spider-man or ironman?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 13, 2011)

Spiderman 

Orange juice or milk?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

orange juice

Singapore or Malaysia?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

malaysia

oranges or bananas


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

oranges

Mount everest or mount Fuji?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuji of course...

Slugs or Frogs (infesting your house)?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

frogs,

oreos or chocolate chip cookies


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oreos

Analog or digital?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 13, 2011)

digital

Oprah or Dr. Oz


----------



## Maniac (Jun 13, 2011)

Oprah

Life or Death?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

life unless your dead

new years or christmas


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 13, 2011)

Christmas
*
Bold* or _Italics _


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

bold

white or black


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 13, 2011)

pokemon "black"


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^ you forgot something i guess ^^^^

Yellow tiger or white tiger?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

yellow tiger

Utah or Oregon?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 13, 2011)

akon, but I don't like either

Mom or Dad?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

dad
andrew or thom?


----------



## Mr 005 (Jun 13, 2011)

andrew

mac or pc?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 13, 2011)

pc, who would choose mac..? lol

360 or ps3


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 13, 2011)

ps3

Seung Ri or Justin Timberlake? This is Seung Ri:


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 13, 2011)

justin timberlake

Summers or winters?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 13, 2011)

Summers

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

fall

cubecast or poscast?


----------



## JyH (Jun 13, 2011)

Cubecast

nekkid all the time, or no internet?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 13, 2011)

no internet

Tennis or Badminton?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

Badminton. 

Derivative or Integral?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Badminton

ping pong or table tennis?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 14, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> Badminton.
> 
> Derivative or Integral?


 
Integral.

next: then answer Pandadudex's ^


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Integral.
> 
> next: then answer Pandadudex's ^



oops sorry. I forgot to refresh


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 14, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> oops sorry. I forgot to refresh


 
no worries lol; don't really think anyone cares that much


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

may the thread die or go on?


----------



## ianography (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> may the thread die or go on?


 
It may go on.

LunHui or LingYun?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lingyun

Audio or video?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

Audio

School or community service?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 14, 2011)

School is fun 

English or Maths


----------



## DrJorge (Jun 14, 2011)

maths

ghosthand or cubetwist magic


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

ghosthand

red or blue


----------



## Hershey (Jun 14, 2011)

red.

black or yellow?

(lol wiz khalifa had much better songs than black and yellow)


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Black.

Green grass or high tides?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 14, 2011)

Cocain

Eggs or Rainbows?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Rainbows!!

Tinychat or Skype?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 14, 2011)

Skype. 

Bananas or apples?


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2011)

Apples

Baby spider eggs hatching in your mouth or nose?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 14, 2011)

Frick they both suck. Baby spiders hatching in my nose I guess.

The power to transform anything you touch to anything you desired(You cannot touch yourself) OR the power to change your shape/appearance into anything?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

My shape.

Oll or Pll?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 14, 2011)

PLL.

Helicopter game, or the worlds hardest game?


----------



## Gopala Krishnan (Jun 14, 2011)

Helicopter Game.
Westlife or Boyzone ?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 14, 2011)

Westlife

Shin ramen or mi goreng


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2011)

Mi Goreng.
7x7 or Multi BLD


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Multi bld is fun to watch (never tried myself)

Smooth or crunchy?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 14, 2011)

crunchy

Nutella or toblerone?


----------



## goflb (Jun 14, 2011)

nutella.

pink salamanders or ivory turtles?


----------



## princefalcy10 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pink Salamanders.They're Cute xD
McLaren Or Bugatti Veyron ?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 14, 2011)

Mclaren

your mom or your bf/gf's mom?


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 14, 2011)

My gf's mum

Licking or biting?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

biting 

facebook or twitter?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

biting

spoon or fork (pasta)?


Pandadudex96's -- Facebook.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 14, 2011)

spoon

Discovery channel or natgeo?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Discovery

Email or live chat?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 14, 2011)

live chat. 

significant other ( aka spouse/girlfriend/boyfirend) or cubing ?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Cubing

Social life or not?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

social life

eating or drinking


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

eating


fishes or sharks?

Trick question!!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 14, 2011)

fishes isn't the plural of fish, in any case fish(es).

Suiting up or suiting down?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

Up

Edit nijaed!

piano or keyboard?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Piano
 
Guitar or Drums?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 14, 2011)

guitar

Anaconda or cobra?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Anaconda

tiger or cheetah?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheetah

Crushed or Cubed?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 14, 2011)

Cubed. 

H-Perm or Sexy Move ?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sexy move

T perm or Y perm?


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jun 14, 2011)

y Perm
Baseball or Football(american)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

base ball
nijaded again 

poptart or cupcake


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 14, 2011)

y perm


guhong or f2


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

Guhong

being Ninjaed or being right


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

being right


edit or new post?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 14, 2011)

new post





or


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Woner

Faz or Rowe?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Faz

intervention or barrett 50.cal?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

Intervention

Waffle or waffles?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 14, 2011)

Waffle

Pregnancy or Butt transplant

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pregnancy...

getting eaten by 100 zombies at a time or having ropes attached to your arms and legs having horses pulling you away


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting Eaten by Zombies

Earbuds or Over-Ear Headphones


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

earbuds

keyboard or number pad


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

Keyboard
Mooing or rooing?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 14, 2011)

rooing.
Having all your skin taken off and being rolled in salt or watching some one cut you in pieces and eat you alive?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

Someone cut me into pieces cuz if im lucky enough they might cut a vital part 

Spiders or ants? (in your tea... which you have to drink)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 14, 2011)

mooing

storebought or http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePuzzler96#p/u/31/-OZO1yMX1bg


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

Storebought cuz I use one 

Oh, btw, double ninja'd...

So it still stands... Spiders or ants (in your tea... which you have to drink)?


----------



## Olji (Jun 14, 2011)

Ants, ate them as a kid and could probably do it still =w=

Super mario or Zelda?

EDIT: Yeah, got ninja'd but my answer is still valid, cheers 5BLD!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mario

Tetris or Bejeweled?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jun 14, 2011)

Tetris

Bass or Guitar?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

(double) Bass cuz I play it 

Cubing or speedcubing?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bass.
Being cooked in an oven alive or being forced to watch donald trump pr0n.

ninja'd
cubing


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow... You're coming up with some interesting deaths... Id say Donald trump cuz I value my life... But I'd close my eyes and block my ears...

Cake or biscuits (drenched in snail slime of course; don't want it to be TOO tasty...)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cake

Movies or Tv?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 14, 2011)

movies.

underpaid or overrated?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 14, 2011)

cake would hide the taste more 

Never cube again or average 10 minutes with beginners?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

overrated..
10 minutes with beginners

sub-10 avg for 3x3 or sub-1:10 for 5x5?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sub 10 3x3


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you forgot the question 

core misalignment or internal pop?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 14, 2011)

Internal pop

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 14, 2011)

waffles

Shengshou 4x4 or Ghost hand II 4x4?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 14, 2011)

I have neither but i heard Shenshou's better

Solving 11 cubes multi blind or the 11x11 cube blindfolded?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

11 cubes

200 2x2 solves or 100 3x3 solves


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2011)

100 3x3 solves

OH or 4x4?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 15, 2011)

both sound fun but 100 3x3 solves.

Would you rather hear Powned or FAIL for the rest of your life?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 15, 2011)

Hear fail for the rest of my life.

Naked forever OR kiss a dog every day for the rest of your life?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 15, 2011)

kiss a dog for the rest of my life.

2-7 relay or 11x11 BLD?


----------



## Cubing321 (Jun 15, 2011)

2-7 relay

Yes or no?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes

E-book or real books?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 15, 2011)

Real books, I like the feeling of flipping pages.

Tony Fisher of Kickflip1993 when it comes to modding?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2011)

Tony Fisher



antoineccantin said:


> OH or 4x4?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

OH

juggling 2 oh or juggling 3 2h


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

juggling 2 oh

pencil or pen?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

pen easier

hard or soft


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

depends (tissue soft )

paper or tree?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 15, 2011)

tree
me or you?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

someone already asked that  (you)

fall or autumn?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fall

Flip flops/sandals or Tennis shoes/sneakers


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a guy so sneakers (stereotypical view )

writing or typing?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 15, 2011)

typing

Blorange or Gruple?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Blorange (finally something that rhymes with orange!!)


6.24 or 6.65?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 15, 2011)

6.65

AV or FII?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 15, 2011)

FII

Zhanchi (when it comes out) or Lunhui?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lunhui

Up or down?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Up

Bright or regular stickers?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

sorry but half bright???

desktop or laptop?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

desktop but i have to have a laptop XP

Ao5 or Ao12


----------



## Maniac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ao12

You winning or someone else failing?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Winning

Xbox or atari?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xbox

Xbox or Ps


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Since Nintendo is not an option, ps.

Plays or musicals?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

musicals

stick pretzels or curly


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 15, 2011)

Curly

Chicken or Fish?


----------



## reyrey (Jun 15, 2011)

Chicken

Steak or Sushi?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Steak

Color Neutral or Non-CN?


----------



## reyrey (Jun 15, 2011)

CN

BLD or OH?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

OH, because I don't know BLD.

2D cartoons or 3D CGI Cartoons?


----------



## irontwig (Jun 15, 2011)

2d (for video games too)

Bach or Beethoven?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bach

Cricket or Baseball?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't you asked this before? Baseball

Asking a question no one answered last time. AMD or Intel?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

intel

Watch or clock?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 15, 2011)

Watch, its portable.

Serial Killers (As in Ted Bundy.) or terrorists (Self explanatory)? Just because you choose one, doesn't mean you support them, by the way.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2011)

Serial Killers. They usually have some mental problem and aren't motivated by religion.

Hotmail or Gmail?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jun 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Serial Killers. They usually have some mental problem and aren't motivated by religion.
> 
> Hotmail or Gmail?


 
Gmail

Thick crust or thin crust (pizza).


----------



## JasonK (Jun 15, 2011)

Thick crust

Drum or Bass?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 15, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> Gmail
> 
> Thick crust or thin crust (pizza).


 
Thick of course!

Calling or texting?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 15, 2011)

Texting

Repeating my question: Drum or Bass?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 15, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Texting
> 
> Repeating my question: Drum or Bass?


 
Drum. 

UFC or MMA?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

UFC

Rice or noodles?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Noodles

H perm or Z perm?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 15, 2011)

Z perm (the algs are cooler )

OLL or CLL?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

OLL

Dell or Acer?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Acer

Megaminx or pyraminx?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

pyraminix

Horse or unicorn?


----------



## Tiersy (Jun 15, 2011)

Unicorn.

British english or American english (language)?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

american

Dexter or powerpuff girls?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 15, 2011)

powerpuff of course. 

ROWX or ROO/ (pronouncing the roux method)


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

ROO. 

Hey Arthur or Hey Arnold ?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

hey arnold

Business or job?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

job

shirt or pants


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

pants

"Crime and Punishment" or "War and Peace" ?


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 15, 2011)

crime and punishment

black or white


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

white

red or blue?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 15, 2011)

blue

Chess or checkers?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

blue

New york or Chicago?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

new york

6x6 ot 7x7


----------



## bluedasher (Jun 15, 2011)

7x7

fast or slow


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

7x7

Manchester United or Chelsea?

Bluedasher:fast


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> blue
> 
> Chess or checkers?


 
CHESS !!!

Chelsea

Colour or Color ?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Color

Kellogs or General Mills?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

kellogs

Ron or hermoine?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ron

Harry or Voldy?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

harry

bald or back hair?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 15, 2011)

bald.
being locked in a cage with spikes inside and being thrown off a tall building or being put in the worlds largest shredder.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

being locked in a cage with spikes inside and being thrown off a tall building

plagiarizing in 5 minutes or making up things in your own word in 5 hours?


----------



## Owen (Jun 15, 2011)

Plagiarizing in five minutes, because intellectual property does not exist.

Zombies or Ghosts?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Zombies

OLL or PLL


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

pll, having the cube done in like 1 seconds has a sense of achievement.

microsoft powerpoint or prezi?


----------



## jrb (Jun 15, 2011)

Powerpoint

Being burned to death or drowning?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

drowning

(quality-wise)

lubix or diff oil?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2011)

Diff oil but I hate both
They are both the same basically, but diff oil you don't have to pay ridiculous prices... But that should be in its own thread... Which it is

To flick yourself to death or to scratch yourself to death?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Flick

Smoothie or Milkshake?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

milkshake

Dayan or verdes?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dayan

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Winter

ps3 controller or 360 controller


----------



## Erzz (Jun 15, 2011)

360 controller

2 options, 3 options, or no options?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 15, 2011)

PS3
Being eaten by a murderer or eating a murderer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2011)

three options. my number three key is broken.

chrome or firefox

edit ninjad but whatever

eaten by a murderer. im not a cannibal.

chrome or firefox


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

firèfox

Jack or Jill?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jack

Converse or Nike?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2011)

nike

dan woner or david cohen?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

david

mac or pc


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

PC. 

Pentium or AMD?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 15, 2011)

Pentium

get free pentaminx or get 10 free 3x3s (whatever brand you want)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

pentaminx

MMORPG or single player


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 15, 2011)

MMORPG

eating or drinking?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 16, 2011)

Eating.

Dayan+mf8 4x4 or Maru 4x4


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

maru 

X-cube 4 or shengshou


----------



## OzBluey (Jun 16, 2011)

Maru 4x4.

school or work?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

school

dry or wet?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 16, 2011)

wet 

OH 3x3 or upside down 3x3 solves?


----------



## Maniac (Jun 16, 2011)

OH 3x3

Wet or Dry?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 16, 2011)

dry

plus or minus?

Edit: 500th post on this thread! yay!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

plus

multiply or divide


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 16, 2011)

multiply

north or south?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

north

George lopez or chuck norris


----------



## Maniac (Jun 16, 2011)

Chuck Norris

Light or Dark?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

light in the day dark at night

you or me?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

you

Turtle or tortoise?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

tortoise

Catsup or Ketchup?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ketchup

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

Vanilla

7x7 OH or 7x7 BLD?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

7BLD

Salt or sugar?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

salt

LanLan or Ghost Hand (2x2)


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

LanLan 2x2 all the way. 

1984 or Brave New World?


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 16, 2011)

1984

Arial or Helvetica?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

Arial

Brad pitt or Harrison Ford?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Harrison Ford

Xbox 360 or PS3??


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Xbox 360

Coca cola or pepsi?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Coca Cola

Speed-Cubing or Speed-Solving?


----------



## goflb (Jun 16, 2011)

i usually say speedsolving. but i call myself a speedcuber.
ds or psp?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

DS, ive owned every variation, since they came out

OS X or Windows...?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

windows

Castle or palace


----------



## irontwig (Jun 16, 2011)

Castle.
Braindead or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Lotr

Ni-mh or Ni-cd?


----------



## Owen (Jun 16, 2011)

Ni-mh

Mind or matter?


----------



## caseyd (Jun 16, 2011)

mind ( telekenisis)

ipad or verizon tablet


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

iPad

Sheaffer or Parker?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 16, 2011)

parker they look cooler (i had to look them up on the internet, didn't know what they were)

A pool sized ball pit or an unlimited supply of any cube you want?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2011)

Unlimited supply of any cube I want

Risk or Diplomacy?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Diplomacy

jesus or charlie sheen?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus, cuz he's awesome (yes, I'm atheist)

Crisps or chips?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

chips

deep fried or cooked?


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chips

voldemort or He-who-must-not-be-named?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2011)

voldemort

Roobrix or Aerobicses?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Roobrix
Death or Destruction?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Death

Hitler or Mussolini?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

Hitler

Osama or Obama's brother from another mother?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Obama's brother from another mother =P

Bob-omb or Koopa ?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 16, 2011)

Osama

Go to school 3 times a week for 10 hours a day or 5 times a week 6 hours a day?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 16, 2011)

5times a week 6 hours a day.

world war I or II


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

WWII

Red Lolly, Yellow Lolly or Red Lorry, Yellow Lorry?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Red Lolly, Yellow Lolly 


Family guy or the simpsons


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

Simpsons

Alex rider or cody banks?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

simpsons

Fraction or decimal?

Mrindianteen:alex rider,ninja'd


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 16, 2011)

decimal

ping-pong or table tennis?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

ping pong

tennis or pickleball?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

ping pong : wif waff =P

apple or banana


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

Apple

orange or orange


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

the second because it feels left out

screws or nails


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

screws, no need to hit them =P

T-shirt or Shirt


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

T-shirt

Sitting through a fake 5x5 blindfolded solve or sitting through a fake sub-4 3x3 average of 100?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

fake sub-4 3x3 average of 100


3x3 as a 2x2 or a 4x4 as a 2x2?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

meant to be non cube related but probably the 5x5 BLD

and 3x3 as 2x2 =P

Tardis or time and relative dimension in space thingy =P ?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

Space-time thingy; i.e. Fourth dimension- very interesting stuff.

Die while alive, or live while being dead?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

die whilst alive... because thats what every human does

which do you prefer thread or random cubing discussion thread?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2011)

which do you prefer thread

physics, biology or chemistry?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Physics, no contest between them

Proof by induction or Inverse Matrices


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> *Physics*, no contest between them
> 
> Proof by induction or Inverse Matrices



*same.*

proof by induction.

minecraft or terraria


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol, inverse matrix is waaayyy cooler 
Ninjad: hate both of them, but minecraft looks ok I guess
Do you prefer i or phi? And give a good reason (do make it mad... Like their personalities or something)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Lol, inverse matrix is waaayyy cooler
> Ninjad: hate both of them, but minecraft looks ok I guess
> Do you prefer i or phi? And give a good reason (do make it mad... Like their personalities or something)


 
phi because its mathematical (root of a golden section or something like that)

hp or Hp ?

dont mock me but, what does "ninja'd" mean...? ive never heard the expresion


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

Hp

Chair or couch?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

couch

bed or hammock


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

chair, couch is an americanism
and bed, so long as its king sized 

Struggling to come up with good questions for this thread or getting bored and asking a lame one like the above?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre Ninja'd is when someone beats you to it like me hahaha look at the post

struggling

fun or laughter


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

now i know =P

laughter, until you stop breathing and almost faint

fine english hand made pewter or plain old boring stainless steel


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

fine english hand made pewter

Northern hemisphere or southern hemisphere?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Northern Hemisphere, better stars to look at, but not many close galaxies

Pink Floyd or Led Zepellin


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> phi because its mathematical (root of a golden section or something like that)


 i is the square root of -1. I think he's a bit less pushy than selfish old phi, if you know what I mean.


Oh, and bed. I can't stand sleeping on that uncomfortable, thin thing between two trees.
EDIT: double ninjad?? Zeppelin of course.
Fish or fishermen?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

fish

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Vin Diesel?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Vin Diesel

Cars or Motorbikes?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

motorbikes


beef or pork?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Beef: more likely fillet mignon =P

Wine gums or Jelly Babies


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

wine gums

Defence or attack?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

Defence, Attack is useless without it

HTC or iPhone


----------



## David1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jelly Babies

Sandals or flipflops?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

sandals

right or left?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Left

Crazy or insane?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

insane

South park or family guy?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 16, 2011)

Family guy

OLL or PLL??


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 16, 2011)

PLL

RGB or RWY


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2011)

rwy 

2cycle or 3cycle


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

2 cycle

Herp or derp?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

derp

solving standing up or sitting down?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

Sitting down.

P*ss rain or sh*t storm?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 16, 2011)

storms

German cubers or dutch cubers?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> storms
> 
> German cubers or dutch cubers?



Both.

Sink or swim?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

Sink!! (I'm EMO)

y or why?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

"why?". Because I'm emo too.

Boob or tube?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 16, 2011)

noob "tube"

essay or journal?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

Journal

Doctor or engineer?


----------



## caseyd (Jun 16, 2011)

deep fried mayonaise all the way, lol jk cooked

mcdonalds or wendys


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 17, 2011)

mcdonalds, but preferabbly the salad.

guhong, lingyun, lunhui, or soon the zhanchi


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 17, 2011)

ZhanChi....not sure though 

panda or koala?


----------



## izovire (Jun 17, 2011)

panda

! or ?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2011)

! al over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eye or thong


----------



## caseyd (Jun 17, 2011)

Wtf? eye as in the thing you see with

pie or brownies


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2011)

caseyd said:


> Wtf? eye as in the thing you see with
> 
> pie or brownies


 
Ugh typo  I cant spell it but the thing in your mouth 

brownies

cake or brownies


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 17, 2011)

Brownies

Making a biography of your cubing life or writing about what superpower is the best?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2011)

Biography of Cubing Life

Andrew or Thom?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

Close, but Andrew

Reading or writing?


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't really decide, I do both for living, but I'd say writing.

Jazz or Blues?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jazz

CLL or EG


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

CLL

Meters or centimeters?


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 17, 2011)

CLL ftw 

Fridrich or Petrus


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> CLL
> 
> Meters or centimeters?


 
centimeters because it is easier to say with a cool accent



BlackStahli said:


> CLL ftw
> 
> Fridrich or Petrus


 
Petrus even though I use Fridrich


Tripod or Belt


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

belt

Jeans or trousers?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 17, 2011)

Trousers.

Pop or Rock? (Music genres)..


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Rock, although Metal even more

Surf or Turf


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

surf

Shirt or T-shirt?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

that ones already been asked but Shirt

HTC or iPhone


----------



## Chrisalead (Jun 17, 2011)

None of them.

Amiga or PC ? (ok it's old school ^^)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Amiga

E=mc^2 or 3.14159265357890 (approx)


----------



## LarsN (Jun 17, 2011)

E=mc^2

Odder or otter ?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Odder

a Red Dog carrying a Blue Goose over its neck or a Green Badger Dragging a Black Swan tied to its Rear


----------



## izovire (Jun 17, 2011)

A Green Badger Dragging a Black Swan tied to its Rear

A shattered iPad 2 screen or Inhaling a thumb nail into your left lung.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2011)

If it was a shattered Android tablet... yeah, I'll let it shatter, as long as I get to smash it.

Mac or PC?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

that ones been asked aswell =P

Mac, no contest

Tic-Tacs or Polo's

edit: ninja'd


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

PC

Tom and Jerry or doraemon?

Georgeanderre - polo's


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Tom and Jerry

Getting a PB and hitting the timer so hard the camera falls off its stand (this just happened to me, beat 5x5 pb by 57 seconds =O) or failing a pb by 0.01 of a second


----------



## izovire (Jun 17, 2011)

Failing a pb by 0.01 of a second

A LL skip and forgetting to start the timer or a LL skip on 4x4 with both parities? (both happened to me also)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

with the methods i use... i cant get either, but 4x4 both parity ll skip would be nice because its only 1 alg for K4 users =P

Failing 7x7 BLD by 2 centre pieces or Completely screwing up 2x2 BLD, done this many times


----------



## caseyd (Jun 17, 2011)

screwing up 2x2 BLD, the 7x7 would just **** me off
laptop or desktop?


----------



## CubingCockney (Jun 17, 2011)

Laptop

Cubes or girls?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 17, 2011)

Cube because they're easier to talk to.

2x2 or big cubes?


----------



## CubingCockney (Jun 17, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Cube because they're easier to talk to


 
That is just too true  

Big cubes 

Hitler or Stalin?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 17, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> That is just too true
> 
> Big cubes
> 
> Hitler or Stalin?


 
Hitler. Killed less people.

Gnome or KDE?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 17, 2011)

Gnome

Big BLD or Multi BLD?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

big BLD

Basketball or soccer?


----------



## caseyd (Jun 17, 2011)

soccer, I suck at both, but soccer takes more skill, basketball players are wimps ( not that italian soccer players arent either)

foot solving or 2 finger solving?


----------



## Forte (Jun 17, 2011)

foot

yes or internet?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 17, 2011)

internet

pigs or boars?


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 17, 2011)

pigs

continental or world championships?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> Laptop
> 
> Cubes or girls?


 
assuming everyone here is male and hetero..?

and continental champs, less far to travel on average

Gays or Bisexuals?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

none

Eagle or vulture?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Eagle

Jacuzzi or Spa


----------



## jrb (Jun 17, 2011)

Jacuzzi

iPad 2 or Samsung Galaxy Tab?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2011)

iPad 2!

$3.50 a day or $1,000,000 right now?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

$1,000,000 right now

Wayne Rooney or Didier Drogba?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

Never heard of either of them, but Wayne's a more normal name so I pick him.

Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis/Megadrive?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

Super nintendo

Elephant or giraffe?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Elephant

Elmo or Cookie Monster


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 17, 2011)

Cookie Monster

Pizza or Pasta?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 17, 2011)

pizza

picachu or charmander


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 17, 2011)

Pikachu

Capital letters, proper punctation and grammer or SeNtEnCeS tHaT aRe CoMpLeTeLy WrOnG bOtH GrAmAtIcLy AnD cApItAlIsEd lIkE tHiS


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> punctation and grammer


 
proper spelling, punct*u*ation and gramm*a*r

6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## Maniac (Jun 17, 2011)

SeNtEnCeS tHaT aRe CoMpLeTeLy WrOnG bOtH GrAmAtIcLy AnD cApItAlIsEd lIkE tHiS

White or Black?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll answer both. Black and 7x7 are my choices.

Poutine or fried chicken?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fried chicken.

Cubedepot or Lightake?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

lightake

Betting or no betting?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 18, 2011)

betting

never walk again or never cube again?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

Never walk, wheelchairs are fun 

Mario or Sonic?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2011)

sonic

white or blue


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 18, 2011)

blue, it's cooler

Phish or Great full Dead


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

phish

Rock climbing or mountain climbing?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 18, 2011)

Mountain climbing, more of a challenge

I want to believe or I couldn't give a s**t ?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 18, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> proper spelling, punct*u*ation and gramm*a*r
> 
> 6x6 or 7x7?


 
im dyslexic so i really don't give a crap about spelling, but for the sake of that sentence i suppose i should of spell checked it...


----------



## bwronski (Jun 18, 2011)

couldn't give a damn

sleep or sleep?


----------



## bwronski (Jun 18, 2011)

sleep

No itchy eyes or no groggy voice?


----------



## bwronski (Jun 18, 2011)

both and sleep

To much time on your hands or Too many hands for your time?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

To much time on your hands.

Angry Birds or Fruit Ninja?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm gonna say Angry Birds.

Chiropractic or Acupuncture?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

chiropractic

Playing sports or watching sports?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 18, 2011)

playin sports 

Nikon or Canon?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

canon

London or New York?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2011)

new york

new or old?


----------



## insane569 (Jun 18, 2011)

old
red or white?


----------



## JyH (Jun 18, 2011)

Red
Murder the most annoying person on the planet, or BE the most annoying person on the planet?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2011)

MURDER cuz its 6 STM whilst BE is only 2 STM 

Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Vinny (Jun 18, 2011)

Milk chocolate

Snowboarding or surfing?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

milk choc

egyptian pyramids or leaning tower of pisa?

vinny: surfing , ninja'd


----------



## Maniac (Jun 18, 2011)

Pyramids

Puppet or Master?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

master

go to the dentist to get all your teeth removed or eat a buffet and ride the roller coaster Kingda Ka. (look it up if you don't know what it is)


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 18, 2011)

dentist to sjkdnsdjfngsdg

B2 or C4 (cmll cases)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

c4

mysteryguitarman or dudeperfect


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

mysteryguitarman.

Badjak or Manis?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 18, 2011)

Manis

wireless or cords?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

Wireless.

Yin or Yang?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yin

iTunes (overpriced) or AmazonMP3 (reasonably priced)?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 18, 2011)

AmazonMP3 (I dislike Apple quite a bit)

Open source but buggy
or
Closed source but you have to pay


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

Open source!

Tony Fisher or Oskar?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 18, 2011)

tony

Titanic or spiderman?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

Spidey.

Parcour or breakdance?


----------



## Khartaras (Jun 18, 2011)

Parcour


3x3 or big cubes?

dammit I suck at spelling


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

> Parkour


 Whoops.

3x3x3.

Ping or Pong?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 19, 2011)

Ping.


Which one?


Spoiler


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

( )


Yu Nakajima or Yumu Tabuchi?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 19, 2011)

Yumu

Sony or Bose?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 19, 2011)

Bose

Apple Magic mouse or an old school serial Mouse


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 19, 2011)

serial FTW!

Firewire or USB?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

USB

If you were at an event, pic or vid?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vid, because they are fun to edit!

Numbers or letters


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 19, 2011)

letters

bull sharks or tiger sharks?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2011)

Bullsharks

Smooth tiles or Textured tiles ... or stickers if you hate tiles


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

Smooth stickers

Seth or Fred?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2011)

Fred

Da Vincis Mona Lisa or Constables Haywain


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Hay Wain

Surrealism or Hyperrealism?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2011)

Hyperrealism

Sociopaths or Psychopaths

typo =P


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 20, 2011)

sociopaths

San Francisco or Los Angeles?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 20, 2011)

LA

Indians or native americans?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 20, 2011)

americans

shengshou 4x4 or maru 4x4?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 20, 2011)

shengshou, river or lake?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 20, 2011)

If you mean live on, lake

GuHong or LingHui


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 20, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If you mean live on, lake
> 
> GuHong or LingHui


 
Linghui as in a weird lingyun/lunhui combination? Or just lunhui spelling mistake. 
Lunhui now, but that's just cuz my guhong sucks


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 20, 2011)

GuHong

Cheez-It's or Goldfish


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 20, 2011)

goldfish

Walking or jogging


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jun 20, 2011)

Jogging.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 20, 2011)

dogs

milkshake or lemonade?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 20, 2011)

McDonalds Frozen Strawberry Lemonade, Subway or Quiznos?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 20, 2011)

Subway

Jack In the Box or In'n'out?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I don't live in California so I don't have an In-n-Out. So I guess Jack in the Box but only because I have never had that.

Sims or COD?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 21, 2011)

COD

Studying or going on this forum (heehee)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

Forum 

Nyan Cat BLD or Magics


----------



## caseyd (Jun 21, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> iPad 2!
> 
> $3.50 a day or $1,000,000 right now?


 
magics, but this, i did the math, with 3.50 a day would take 782 ( and a little more) years to pay off to 1,000,000
free apps with ads, or pay the dollar?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 21, 2011)

free aps

Romeo or Juliet?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

Romeo(get on TTW Ben)

Dictionary or Thesaurus?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 21, 2011)

Dctionary

Mice or Mouses?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mice

Being rich and everybody hates you or poor with lots of friends


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on the quality of the friends. 

BLD or speed?


----------



## sheep1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

SPEED

"Jeopardy" or "Wheel of Fortune?"


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2011)

both

polytetraflouroethene or polyvinylchloride


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you spelled it wrong, but polytetrafluoroethylene (if your spelling is correct, however, then I don't know what that is). 

Stupidity or ignorance?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

Stupidity

Ring or Vibrate?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vibrate

Guitar or Piano?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 21, 2011)

Piano

Dogs or gunship


----------



## reyrey (Jun 21, 2011)

Gunship

Buckethead or Slash?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2011)

Slash, although his endless solos can get a bit boring...

Bayonet or Screw (lightbulbs)


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 21, 2011)

screw

Pommerian or labradors?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 21, 2011)

Labradors


Red or Yellow?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 21, 2011)

red

Interior or exterior?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 21, 2011)

Interior.
MS-DOS or Windows 3.1?


----------



## MagicYio (Jun 21, 2011)

MS-DOS.

Minesweeper or patience?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2011)

Minesweeper

Hi-Ball or Pint?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 21, 2011)

hi ball

Penalties or free kicks?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

Penalties

Fan or air conditioning?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

AC

Be Sub 10 3x3 or Sub 40 4x4?


----------



## David1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sub 10 3x3

Track and field or road racing??(Athletics)


----------



## caseyd (Jun 21, 2011)

sub 10 3x3

office or 30 rock


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Field and Office

Frosted Shreddies or Krave?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 22, 2011)

Krave

Rat or mouse?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Mouse

Thinking really hard to come up with a good post on this forum and not writing anything until you think its good enough, or, writing half a post, deleting it and starting over because the first one was crap?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 22, 2011)

Not writing anything until you think somethings good enough (that's what I do anyway)

Black or Color Cubes?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Black, coloured cubes just look ridiculous

Jb Perm or L Perm


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 22, 2011)

Jb Perm

lubix or maru lube?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 22, 2011)

lubix

sprite or 7up?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 22, 2011)

sprite

Philips or panasonic?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 22, 2011)

philips

pilot pen or mitshubishi pen/uniball pen?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Pilot

R u R' u R u2 R' or U' R D' R2 U R2 D R D' R' U' R2 D R
one is a co case and one is a cp case, L2LK


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 23, 2011)

the first alg. because it is easier and faster to execute.

Lubix Elite or Godly guhong?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 23, 2011)

Neither.
Deathcore or Nu Metal?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 23, 2011)

Nu Metal.

CLL or OrtegaZB?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 23, 2011)

OrtegaZB

Rolling in the Deep or ET (Songs)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hard question... I guess Rolling in the Deep but it's close.

Shower or Bath?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shower

Pyraminx or Megaminx?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 23, 2011)

megaminx

pes 2011 or fifa 2011?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Neither, I despise football in almost every way

Websters or Rogets


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

No idea what that is.

Bathroom or Restroom?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

they are dictionary makes

Bathroom, if it has a bath in it... otherwise its a water closet (im British)

Refreshing this page waiting for the next question to be asked
- or - 
subscribing to automatic instant updates and waiting for your phone / laptop / mac / email to buzz


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

refreshing

Magnetic compass or GPS?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Compass, cant go wrong as easily

Kinder eggs or Lindt bunny


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lindt Bunneh <3

Sam Tsui or Dave Days?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave Days

Statue or Stachu


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 23, 2011)

stachu

Rowe or Feliks (personality, not speed)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Rowe, more laid back... atleast he sounds more laid back

Super Mario 64 or Legend of Zelda?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

Super Mario 64.

Abuse or be abused?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

be abused ... i get abused every day anyway so it doesn't affect me

freed-rick or frid-rich ... pronunciation


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

freed-rick is easier to say.

Bananas or Strawberries?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Bananas, easier to eat without making a mess + no need for a knife

Philips or Sony?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 23, 2011)

Sony.
Minecraft or Terraria?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

think thats been asked 5 or 6 times before, but as i play neither of them i cant answer anyway

Big Bird or Kermit?


----------



## aaronb (Jun 23, 2011)

Big Bird

Lubix or Hand Sanitizer?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 23, 2011)

lubix...

anime or manga?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Anime

Bunny Suicide or Wheres Wally


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 23, 2011)

what do you mean?

Super Paper Mario (wii) or Paper Mario (n64)?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> Super Paper Mario (wii) or Paper Mario (n64)?


 
they are calendar makes and well generally known as funny things to look at...

Super Paper Mario SNES or N64, Wii just isn't as good

M2 edges or R2 corners?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 23, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> they are calendar makes and well generally known as funny things to look at...
> 
> Super Paper Mario *SNES* or N64, Wii just isn't as good
> 
> M2 edges or R2 corners?


 
There are No such Super Paper Mario SNES

M2 Edges

Airbus a340 or Boeing 747?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> There are No such Super Paper Mario SNES


 
there is is you mod the game to run on it... but thats then a different game i suppose

Boeing 747, the first class seats are nice =)

Evostick or Evobond?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Evobond

Problems or dilemmas?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Dilemmas

Nice Avatar btw =) still need 5BLD somewhere on it though

IBM or DELL... both crao but its worth the ask lol


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

IBM...they made Watson!

Twitter or Myspace


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Twitter

Quickscoping or no-scoping?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

no-scoping... if im understanding the question correctly =)

Logitech or BenQ


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Logitech

fractions or decimals?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Fractions... they are way easier for complex numbers and maths in general
No contest between them for me

Gibson or Stratocaster
... im slowly but surely running out of questions


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Stratocaster

Surds or infinite fractions for square roots? (I'm also running out of questions lol)

George: yes, I should actually put 5BLD somewhere...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Surds, lighting fast

Snugpak or Barret, sleeping bag makes...
seriously running out of questions...


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

Snugpak


Russel Howard or Michael Mcintyre


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Tough one, almost to tough but Mcintyre

Actiom or Casio


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

Casio

Story or reality?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

Reality.

"Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" or "Paper Mario?"


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

Paper Mario

Outside or Inside?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

Outside

Lime flavoured rotten mushrooms or algae?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Lime mushrooms =P

a purple toad sat on a yellow badger or a blue nymph sat on a green hedgehog ... lol random


----------



## s3rzz (Jun 23, 2011)

pizsta 

wearing a pair of annoying socks or having on a pair of really uncomfortable boxers?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

annoying socks

Boxing or wrestling?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> pizsta
> 
> wearing a pair of annoying socks or having on a pair of really uncomfortable boxers?


 
1. thats not an answer
2. what gives you the right to ignore a question and ask your own

neither, they both look coreagraphed... i cant spell but idc

once again: a purple toad sat on a yellow badger or a blue nymph sat on a green hedgehog ... lol random


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Void cube cuz it's just a matter of an M' and redoing the mooing.
edit: argh it's all gone wrong! Green hedgehog any day, reminds ne of my hair...
Be a murderer or be murdered?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

Purple Toad


Family Guy or American dad?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

erm... several questions to clear up =)

family guy and be murdered... there is no reason to fear death, it solves all of life's problems...

Sub 7 7x7 or Sub 6 6x6 =)




5BLD said:


> Void cube cuz it's just a matter of an M' and redoing the mooing.
> edit: argh it's all gone wrong! Green hedgehog any day, reminds ne of my hair...
> Be a murderer or be murdered?



ye, was a crap question... ive got a few lined up in notepad now =)

EDIT: why is my post count not changing, its been 228 for 3 days now -.-


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 23, 2011)

sub 7 7x7 

sanding or breaking in with solving...


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

breaking in with solving

rick rolled or losing the game?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Losing the game; cuz I just did.

Facepalm or massive sigh? (I always have this dilemma when teaching people roux... When I shouldn't be annoyed at all if they use the beginner method to build blocks)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Massive sigh, saves me hitting myself =P

ive lost my question list -.-

being sat on by a blue hedgehog thats covered in rum that tastes of gin but somehow smells of lynx africa - or - sitting on a green bench that has recently been disasembled and lubed with lubix... random... and then washed in a washing machine with a blue badger and a yellow leopard that have also been covered in a wired sticky substance... known as marmite

EDIT: ARGH, still 228 posts -.- go up please..


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

The first one: ive always wanted a hedgehog to sit on my head 

Rock, paper, or scissors?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> The first one: ive always wanted a hedgehog to sit on my head



lols, youd look the same, pretty much =)

Scissors... self harming is fun =)

being covered in silicone and then being pushed down a death slide 100 feet tall (WHAAAA!!!!) or Being superglued to a helicopter (WHAAAA!!!!... S**T!!!)

EDIT: still 228 posts -.-
next poster: tell me how many posts you see me as having


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

superglued to a helicopter

I see you having 228 posts

Baboons or Chimps?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Superglued to helicopter cuz theyll notice before takeoff and rip me off first (and not just by selling me the copter)

Edit: baboons

drawings, or diagrams?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Images

Being strapped to a panda wielding a chainsaw, that smells like HCL and for some reason his fur tastes like chocolate... or having to fight a badger with a samurai sword, whilst eating a sandwich covered in tomato sauce and bacon =)

im getting better at these random questions =)

#228... again

probably the last one of the night for me... but ill come up with some more whacky ones tomorrow =)
so far i have 3 written up in notepad... i might make them longer so they are funnier to read


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Second one... Wouldn't mind a tasty weapon and some cool food (or was that the wrong way round...?)

The devil you know or the devil you don't (choose wisely)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

The devil you dont, more mysterious

being attacked by a blue beaver whilst wearing a bear suit that smells of clamms and tastes of stale bread (puke) or having to walk arround whilst being followed by a cat dragging a dead pigeon with a deat rat strapped to its back... the upside is you have a pet hedgehog =)

i like hedgehogs =)

need to turn my laptop off now =( no more whacky questions unless i use my phone lol

#228 again


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

first one,better than being followed by a cat

Jean Claude Van Damme or Chuck Norris?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2011)

Second one, I'd report the cat to the police for murdering innocent creatures. Then he'd be sent to jail. Then I'll be alright, and still have a pet hedgehog 

Science, religion, or philosophy(for proving and debating about stuff)?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

philosphy

Green Day or Metallica?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

Green Metallica.

Oort cloud or black matter?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

Green Day Automatic or Manual?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 23, 2011)

Automatic.

Quantum or String Theory?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2011)

Quantum

Bear Grylls or Steve Irwin?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Steve irwin

A blue badger attacking a soggy hedgehog with a leaping trout or a green sandwich being eaten by a pink beaver that smells of new car

#228 ... again

Must get to bed ... ill be back posting whacky questions in 10 hrs though... or if i cant sleep, expect one sooner

Hate this phone... the touchscreen keypad doesn't recognise what im typing because im to fast... will use ipod from now on, but then i loose my sig =(


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 23, 2011)

The 1st one (which I dont want to type out)

Why are you counting your posts? Posts in offtopic dont count towards post count.

Phineas or Ferb?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive been wondering why they havent changed much in 3 days... thanks for letting me know (the first person who has after asking about a dozen)

Phineas

A or B (by shape)
Cba to write out a long one... must sleep now


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

What?

Cubes - white or black


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

Black, elevator or esclator?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

escalator because you have the freedom to slide down the rail or run up the steps instead of waiting in a moving in a room just to go up or down.



michael phelps (the swimmer) or michael jackson (the dancer)


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 24, 2011)

phelps,i <3 swimming

Grassy or clayey?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 24, 2011)

grassy(not exactly what is meant by this question)

Dayan GuHong or Dayan LunHui?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 24, 2011)

LunHui.

Rap music or classical?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

rap since i hate violas

beat feliks at 3x3 or beat feliks at 7x7


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

Beat Feliks at 7x7, big cubes are cooler (although beating the 7x7 WR would be awesome)
Metal or Country


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 24, 2011)

country

Rofl or Lmao?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lmao

Twitter or Tumblr?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

country since i like southern food

Edit: forgot cuberkid10. twitter.

mushrooms or onions?


----------



## pi.cubed (Jun 24, 2011)

Onions.

Turtle or Tortoise?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turtle

M16A2 or Barrett M82


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

Tortoise

EDIT: DAMN, Ninja'd

Barrett M82

WR 4x4 or WR 5x5?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

4x4 because i get 30 sec on 3x3 and the WR is 31.65. don't correct me.

free teraminx or free trip to nationals


----------



## pi.cubed (Jun 24, 2011)

Tough. Nationals would be great, but there wouldn't be much point me going because I'd do no good. I'd probably still choose it though.

Taco or Burrito?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

Taco

Smooth or Bumpy?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Smooth?...

UPS or FedEx? (american shipping services)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

FedEx, UPS is unreliable

being beaten up by a purple toad that's sitting on a gnome wearing a blue shirt and pink shorts or being stared at by a blue hedgehog that likes to sit on other peoples facses


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue Hedgehog

2:56 am (current time here) or 2:56 pm?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 24, 2011)

1:56 Am
Grindcore or Death Metal?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Death Metal, i have some on right now

as a pet: Purple Hedgehog or a Blue Otter?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 24, 2011)

otter

Water park or amusement park?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Ammusement park

Blue badger riding a purple donkey thats wearing a sombrero or a yellow beaver sitting on a pink toadstool with a fishing rod


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 24, 2011)

none

Match live or in TV ?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

ZalEw said:


> none
> 
> Match live or *on* TV ?


 
answer the question before asking another please...

if its football... then Neither, anything else on TV, much better view and there is no 25,000+ fans shouting around you

Tea or Coffee, cba to write a long one


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 24, 2011)

Tea

Veg or Meat?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Meat

Blue badger riding a purple donkey thats wearing a sombrero or a yellow beaver sitting on a pink toadstool with a fishing rod


----------



## irontwig (Jun 24, 2011)

Yellow beaver.
One look midges or ELL?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

ELL, i almost know full ELL for 3x3 and about half for 4x4 'n' 5x5

Cup and Saucer or Mug... really depends where in the world you come from... and what class you happen to fall into


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 24, 2011)

Mug, you get more to drink 

Europe, or Africa?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Mug, you get more to drink
> 
> Europe, or Africa?


 
Strictly speaking... in some parts of the world a mug is a cup =P but in the uk a mug is about 2.5 cups so mug it is =)

Europe, Afrikaans looks confusing to learn

Darth Vadars "cuu aaa, cuu aaa" or jajabinxes (cant spell it) "exquise me"


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

darth vaders because classy people have wierd language (no offense to these people or people in england)

cubetwist stickers or cubesmith stickers?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> darth vaders because classy people have w*ei*rd language (no offense to these people or people in england)
> 
> cubetwist stickers or cubesmith stickers?


 
Weird Language huh =P its called a accent

all my cubes are original or Cubesmith Texture Tiles

everyone looks at it, opens it... face palms, then cba to comment
or
i lol'd =P


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

I lol'd, I always comment on those :fp posts.

North America or South America?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

North America since i would die of malaria from misquitos in South America since I am a misquito magnet (in North America i have my trusty misquito repellant.)

cold with heater or heat with A/C


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

Cold with heat

Houses or electricity


----------



## JackJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Houses

Bob Saget or John Stamos


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 24, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Houses
> 
> Bob Saget or John Stamos


That's a tough one.... John Stamos! Gotta love Jessie

Death by earthquake or death by flood?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Death by earthquake, probably less pain...

Wii sports or Wii play


----------



## JyH (Jun 24, 2011)

^^There's other threads besides this one...

Wii Sports

Poop once in school in front of everybody, and they all see, or poop twice a day at school?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

poop twice a day at school, rather than being embarassed.

tensioning or lubing?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lubing

Lunhui or Guhong


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

lunhui.

cream or sugar?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

Sugar

Speedcubin' or Speedcubin'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2011)

Definetly Speedcubin'

6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 28, 2011)

7x7
Having all your limbs torn out and then be stabbed alive or go to the merry go round of death that descends huge spikes from the ceiling, mashing and grinding you to nothing but blood, bone and a little bit of skin


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 28, 2011)

merry go round 

poke or die?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 28, 2011)

poke. 
@mrindianteenidn't highlight the end huh?
poison flavored soda or soda flavored poison?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 28, 2011)

poke

Fog or mist?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 28, 2011)

mist.
didn't answere my question.sooo
poison flavored soda or soda flavored poison?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

posion flavored soda so i don't die. _tee-hee!_

appalachian or rocky mountains.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 28, 2011)

rocky mountains

Alps or himalyas?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

Alps

iPod Touch or Zune? (I have no idea if this has already been asked since I didn't read through all 87 pages)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

touch

chocolate or vanilla with chocolate


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vanilla with chocolate

Big or small?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

big because i can't lose big things.

lunhui with no T-parts or toothpaste with no flouride?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 28, 2011)

lunhui

COD or HALO


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 28, 2011)

COD

Getting the OH single WR or the single BLD WR?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

beating one-handed single

headphones or earphones?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 28, 2011)

headphones 

PS3 or XBOX or WII (booo)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wii (Yay!) I like me some Mario!

Ice Cream or Cake?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

ice cream since i love haagen daz

lined or printer paper?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 28, 2011)

Lined

Pillowed or square?


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 28, 2011)

depends on what the puzzle is. 

Tony Fisher, Oskar Van Deventer or Mefferts (sorry that im putting 3 options)


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 28, 2011)

depends on what the puzzle is. 

Tony Fisher, Oskar Van Deventer or Mefferts (sorry that im putting 3 options)


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2011)

Mefferts

Cube that crumbles when touched, or no cube at all (basically screwed either way )


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cube that crumbles when touched, at least I can look at it.

2x2 or 7x7?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

7x7 (2x2 just hurts my fingers)

Charizard or Blastoise.... or Venusaur?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 28, 2011)

Venusaur cuz he can actually survive being attacked

Be annoyed to death or to annoy someone to death


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

i don't want to die, so the second option.

laptop or netbook?


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 28, 2011)

laptop.

leatherman or swiss army knife


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

leatherman, a person made of cow skin.

get a free, cube you don't know about or get a horrible cube?


----------



## Olji (Jun 29, 2011)

free cube, I like suprises

realistic or toonish graphics in games?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Toonish

Samsung or Motorola?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 29, 2011)

Samsung

Sweedin or artichoks


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

sweedin

eating coke and mentos or eating pop rocks and coca-cola


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 29, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> sweedin
> 
> eating coke and mentos or eating pop rocks and coca-cola



Pop rocks and coke.

1337 or 69?


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2011)

69

girls or guys


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys

Clicky or Smooth Cubes?


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 29, 2011)

Smooth
Android or iOS


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Android (But I have a Jailbroken iPod Touch and want an Android Phone)

Music or No Music while doing work that requires concentration?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 29, 2011)

No music - I can't concentrate with it 

Sub-10 but you can never go to competition, or sup-30 but there's a comp nearby whenever you want?


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 29, 2011)

Sub-10
Blue or black pen?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 29, 2011)

blue, don't know why though

Daniel Tosh vs. raywilliamjohnson?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2011)

RayWilliam lol

in-ear or over-ear headphones?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 29, 2011)

in-ear
To be exact, wrap around earbuds/earhuggers.

Normal in-ear earphones always fall out of my left ear (it's irregularly shaped or something) and headphones look stupid (on me at least) when using them in public/on the bus/at school (except when on the computer) etc.

Unfortunately earbuds do break easily


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2011)

in ear

i have the same problem as above, left ear had to have the biggest bud and be rammed right in to stay in... even then it falls out -.- but the right ear is far to small for even the smallest bud so i have to have no bud... and t looks weird

SQ1 parity or 6x6 explosion


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2011)

uh i hate them both but square 1 parity fo sho

javier, dia, vicci or beverly (only answer if you watched the voice finale)


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

dia

someone stole your favorite cube or you lost your favorite cube?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2011)

Lost it... then no one can have my ossum Rubiks Storebought =)

Limbo or Purgatory...?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pergatory

drama or comedy?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 29, 2011)

Drama

Vince or Ari?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

Ari

beethoven or mozart?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 29, 2011)

beethoven

rubiks storebought or dayan guhong with no lube?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Guhong

Square or Rectangle?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

square

fail at a mod or break your cube?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2011)

Break the cube

DSi or 3DS

personally I hate the 3DS... I wear glasses and therefore cant see the 3d without squinting... + its lower definition in 3D


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

dsi but an XL. even though i have good eyes, to me the screen is way too small on the regular size.

get a free 17x17 or get a free pentaminx?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 29, 2011)

Petaminx!

Day or night?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Night

Firefox or Chrome?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

chrome

broken pc or broken mac?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

Broken Mac Because I hate Apple.

Audio only or Video with no audio?


----------



## RTh (Jun 29, 2011)

Audio.
Sunny or cloudy?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2011)

Cloudy

Fez or Cowboy hat


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

depends, if the audio/video is clear
Edit: aww man i got ninja'd 
fez
free broken guhong (broken core) or free cheap keychain?


----------



## RTh (Jun 30, 2011)

Free broken Guhong.

The Lord of the Rings or Star Wars?

(Yeah, I know. I'm a *****)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 30, 2011)

LOTR, but both are classics.

baseball, or soccer (football)


----------



## RaresB (Jun 30, 2011)

Soccer

Dad or mom


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mom

Even or Odd?


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 30, 2011)

Even

Dark Matter or Dark energy?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 30, 2011)

dark energy, when you clash it with light energy you could destroy the earth.

(get a colored guhong or get a diansheng) to trade when you left your 3x3s at home and you are at a competition.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dian Sheng. 

An average guy/gal now (as boyfriend/girlfriend) or the man/woman of your dreams in 10 years?


----------



## izovire (Jun 30, 2011)

ignore this post...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 30, 2011)

okay...


----------



## cubernya (Jun 30, 2011)

No question

Megaminx or 11x11


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 30, 2011)

megaminx, KOs are horrible.

ice cream cake or belgian cream pie?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just give me one of each please. =)


um... see the below question.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 30, 2011)

ice cream cake

cold or hot?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

cold, who likes hot ice cream in summer here?

light or dark?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Jul 1, 2011)

Light

Rich and Lonely, or Poor and Loved by Many?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorta depends, but probably poor. 

lols or lolz?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 1, 2011)

lols

dayan lunhui or dayan zhanchi?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

lunhui, they say the zhanchi kinda still pops.


get a free x-cube 4 or get a free v-7?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 1, 2011)

free x-cube 4, got a V-7 already 

No music at all or only music you hate?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

no music at all

free storebought or free ice cream?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 2, 2011)

Free ice cream.
Hiding from a crazed 7 year old with a gas powered airsoft sniper in a closet or the north korean army in a high tech fortress.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 2, 2011)

Army, you never said they had weapons 

iPod touch or iPhone


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 2, 2011)

Iphone. 

clocks or wristwatches.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

Clocks

tape or glue?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 2, 2011)

Depends

Magic or 2x2


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 2, 2011)

2x2

CMLL or COLL?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 3, 2011)

CMLL

Which would you rather eat in a single day (not together)

Liver Pate and strawberry ice cream or strawberry cheesecake and steak tartar?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 3, 2011)

1st option, i like liver

get a diansheng or get a rubik's 5x5.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 3, 2011)

diansheng

13.37 or WR?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow I feel stupid. I didn't even realize I was replying to a post two pages back that was from yesterday.

WR

WR>13.37

Invent the "perfect cube" or discover the "perfect method"?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 3, 2011)

Perfect method, definitely. That would imply allowing a cuber to calculate a "God's Algorithm" (or near-equivalent, with nice fingertrick) intuitively in the amount of time they're allowed to inspect the cube in competitions (=unrealistic, but this is a hypothetical situation ). 
Doing that on a crappy cube (i.e. Storebought) or the excellent ones we already have available > Doing a normal or crappy method on the most amazing cube in imaginable existence. 

4x4 and down, or 5x5 and up?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 3, 2011)

4x4

Stone cold or The rock


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 4, 2011)

stone cold

touchscreen keyboard or a button keyboard?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 4, 2011)

physical keyboard, pixtar or dreamworks?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 4, 2011)

physical keyboard, Joystick or game controller?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 4, 2011)

pixar, gotta love toy story
game controller, a joystick just spins around

safe or locker?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 5, 2011)

Locker
Tv or movies?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 5, 2011)

Movies
Black or yellow?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 5, 2011)

yellow

Brazil or Argentina?


----------



## Forte (Jul 5, 2011)

One card OTK


----------



## cubernya (Jul 5, 2011)

What the...

Die with a Rubik's cube or live without a Rubik's cube


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 5, 2011)

Die with a Rubik's cube

Volleyball or netball?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 6, 2011)

volleyball

iphone or android?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 6, 2011)

iphone

twins towers or world trade center?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 10, 2011)

world trade center

get a free rubik's 5x5 or get a free broken zhanchi that can't be fixed.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

zhanchi (collection-wise)

jumping off a building or seeing your best friend dying with all your cubes  

randomness!!!


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 10, 2011)

jump off a building, i could use a bungee cord!

lose all your cubes or lose all your teeth?


----------



## ianography (Jul 10, 2011)

cubes aren't _that_ important...

youtube star or tv star?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube, more freedom.

Plane or Boat?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Plane (rather crash then drown)

money or fame 
not allowed both like fame then get money


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

Money
Barefoot for the rest of your life, or you have to wear the biggest boots ever for the rest of your life?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2011)

Barefoot :3

AV or F2?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 11, 2011)

F2

Invent the 3x3x3x3 or invent the 1x1x0x5


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Uh, 3x3x3x3 because I do believe that if it had a zero dimension it doesn't really... exist.

Dine in or drive through?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 11, 2011)

drive through (saves much more time)

climbing highest altitude or diving to the deepest depth


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

Diving

Open or Closed Source?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 11, 2011)

closed

fix or break


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 11, 2011)

fix(what happened to doing your homework ben) 

mud or slime?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

mud, slime may contain acids

colored guhong or transparent zhanchi?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 13, 2011)

transparent zhanchi

American pie 7 or american pie 6?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 13, 2011)

american pie 7

get a rubiks 5x5 or get a rubiks 4x4


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks 4x4 (Good for mods)

Sam Tsui or Christina Grimmie


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 14, 2011)

Christina! I love her voice!

Hot dogs or Pizza?


----------



## JyH (Jul 14, 2011)

Pizza

Fluttershy as a pet or Pinkie Pie?


----------



## Tripleight (Jul 14, 2011)

Fluttershy

horror or thriller movies


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 14, 2011)

thriller

UK or England?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't UK include England? (In which case, UK, obviously)

Visual or literary arts?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 15, 2011)

visual

mom or dad


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 15, 2011)

mom


free lubix or free maru lube?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 15, 2011)

free lubix

Flip or Kodak?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 15, 2011)

Flip

56mm 3x3 or 57mm 3x3?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 15, 2011)

56mm, good for OH

dayan + mf8 4x4 or 4x4x5


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 15, 2011)

dayan + mf8 4x4

CRC or Jig-a-loo?


----------



## Maniac (Jul 15, 2011)

CRC

Being a zombie or hunting zombies?


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2011)

Hunting zombies. dat thrill

HP or Dell?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 15, 2011)

Dell.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

Desktop is way better for gaming 

Canada or USA


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

USA

Yay or Nay?

1000th post in this thread.


----------



## Maniac (Jul 15, 2011)

Canada. Never been there but it can't be much worse.

Sub-15 average after 2 months of cubing, or sub-9 after 2 years?

Offtopic: Yay, 1000th post in this thread!

Edit: Dang Ninjas! 1001st.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sub 9 after 2 years!!

Having to Shake Weight 24/7 or Hug Justin Bieber


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 15, 2011)

Hug Justin Bieber (so i can strangle him >)

hello or ohai


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 15, 2011)

ohai, most certainly.






The Room or Troll 2? 

Or, in case no one can answer that, since not everyone is a cinemasochist:
Astronomy or physics?


----------



## Maniac (Jul 15, 2011)

I am!
The Room. I love Johnny.

Astronomy or physics?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

Astronomy, I'm too dumb for physics.

Netflix or Redbox?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 17, 2011)

netflix, no late fees

fusion or ultimate zhanchi?


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

Ultimate zhanchi

TV or Computer


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 17, 2011)

computer.....

bld or 7x7?


----------



## AsianCubing (Jul 17, 2011)

7x7

Dayan LingYun or GuHong?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 17, 2011)

guhong, because i have one

KO or rubik's storebought


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 17, 2011)

storebought

4 girlfriends or 15 moms


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 17, 2011)

Wtf sort of question is that lol? 
I only want one girlfriend, the one I'm with. So I'm going to have to say 15 mums, even though that couldn't happen =S.

Texting or talking on the phone?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2011)

i text more then i talk on the phone, so texting.

buying music from iTunes, or torrenting their discography for free?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 17, 2011)

Torrenting
Violin or piano


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 17, 2011)

piano

Dayan 4x4 or xcube 4?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't have a clue because i don't do 4x4 but going from the general gist of the forum go Dayan 

Lubix Ultimate Zhanchi or Regular Zhanchi


----------



## AsianCubing (Jul 18, 2011)

Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi

2 Lan Lan 2x2s or 1 V-Cube2a


----------



## aaronb (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't have either, but I'd say the Ultimate Lubix one.

Edit: Ninja'd, uhh I'd say 2 Lan Lans.

Have to cube at least 6 hours daily, every day, or never again?


----------



## Kaktus (Jul 18, 2011)

Cube 6 hours a day.

Cheese Doodles or cheese balls?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 18, 2011)

Cheese Doodles

Harry Potter or Star Wars


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 18, 2011)

potter wars.
m16 or ak47


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

m16 ftw 
ak no accuracy  

star wars II or star wars III


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 18, 2011)

Star Wars II. Although older, I found its acting was at the bare minimum aleph-five times better. 'Twas just overall more entertaining, though Star Wars III obviously had better effects.

V-cube 5x5x5 or YJ 5x5x5?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 18, 2011)

Vcube

Lightake or cubedepot


----------



## Vinny (Jul 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Vcube
> 
> Lightake or cubedepot


 
Cube Depot, of course!

Longboarding or Freebording?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 18, 2011)

free 

Music or money


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 18, 2011)

free 

Music or money


----------



## Jostle (Jul 18, 2011)

money

cubing or double posting?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wha? Cubing obv, dpsting is for nubs.

Dora or Handy Manny?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 18, 2011)

Handy manny, thought it was handy Andy... or i might be thinking elsewhere

Google sketchup or Pen 'n' paper


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

pen 'n' paper, gotta love drawing in the middle of nowhere in the himilayas


yj 5x5 or yj 6x6?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

Depends on what you mean. I own a YJ 5x5x5, and am very, very satisfied with it. I don't own any type of 6x6x6, nor have I ever felt a YJ 6x6x6 so if you mean to obtain one, the 6x6x6 to add to my collection, but if you mean by experience, the YJ 5x5x5 because I actually have it and it is awesomesauce. 

Card or board games?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

card games, because after i lose i like to make card houses. 

throw a rubiks 5x5 at a wall as hard as you can or hammer a cheap dollar store cube?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2011)

hammer a cube...duh

Smash it into a million pieces with sledgehammer 

Google or Bing


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Google

Paranoia or Anxiety


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

google, one of the most visited sites 
dayan +mf8 6x6 or dayan 6?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 24, 2011)

dayan 6

4 girlfriends or 15 moms


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 24, 2011)

...what's with you and gfs or mums...


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 24, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ...what's with you and gfs or mums...


 
This.

I already answered which I'd prefer so I'll start a new one...

DnB or Metal?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

Metal.

Celtic or Rangers


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 24, 2011)

is this somekinda trick?...  
celtics... dont kill me... 

abs plastic or pom plastic


----------



## timeless (Jul 25, 2011)

abs

naruto or pokemon?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pokemon

Pegasus or Unicorn? (which powers would you rather have)


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Robot Unicorn

Skittles or Starburst?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 25, 2011)

Skittles.

Sci-Fi or Fantasy?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on the book or movie.

square-1 or My little pony: friendship is magic?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 25, 2011)

MLP Of course, SQ1 is annoying.

Cloudsdale or Ponyville?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 25, 2011)

Ponyville

Cheddar cheese or rock and roll.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 25, 2011)

i can't give up my cheddar...

10 years or three days grace


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2011)

bump

dont get it

10 years?

china or mexico


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2011)

Chinese


Bacon or Sausage?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 30, 2011)

sausage

win 50 million dollars or get all the cubes you want for free?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 30, 2011)

50 millions.
having to do 10 N perms or getting your right index finger amputated?


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 30, 2011)

5o million dollars

EDIT: Ninja'd

10 N perms, wouldn't cube well without index finger

ipad 2 or playbook


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2011)

iPad 2

Broken foot or broken ankle?


----------



## jrb (Jul 30, 2011)

Broken foot

Apple or Microsoft?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 30, 2011)

Microsoft. I love getting the error screen.

Getting all your cubes stolen OR getting your pet (if you have one) kidnapped?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting my cubes stolen. I love my kitties.

No competing for a year or going to a competition, but nobody will talk to you and you get terrible times?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 31, 2011)

No competing for a year. I don't even compete.

4 girlfriends or 15 moms


----------



## insane569 (Jul 31, 2011)

4 girlfriends
billionaire with no friends or bum with friends


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 31, 2011)

bum with friends, though i very much doubt this will happen =P.

Tricking or Parkour?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 31, 2011)

parkour cuz i dont know what tricking is 


50 sons or 50 daughters?


----------



## PonyMower (Jul 31, 2011)

50 sons because they can be a work force.

100 solved gigaminx's or 100 unsolved gigaminx's


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

100 unsolved

to solve OH: 11x11 or teraminx


----------



## izovire (Jul 31, 2011)

11x11 OH :fp

I scream or Ice cream?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2011)

Ice cream

CFOP or bacon?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 31, 2011)

bacon

volume or area - math


----------



## izovire (Jul 31, 2011)

Volume (just look in a woman's magazine, it'll tell you everything)

In Tents or Intense?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 31, 2011)

Intense 

1 pound of feathers or 1 pound of rocks?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 31, 2011)

1 pound of feathers!!!!

sub 1 magic or sub 1:30 5x5


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2011)

1 pound of feathers

the size of the bag would be lol

PLL skip on 3x3 or PBL skip on 2x2

Edit :ninja'd



> sub 1 magic or sub 1:30 5x5



sub 1:30 5x5 cuz im not sub 2 4x4 yet


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

PBL skip... I don't use CFOP.

Bookmarks or helicopters?


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 31, 2011)

helicopters


Cube4you or iCubemart


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 31, 2011)

OliveMaster said:


> helicopters
> 
> 
> Cube4you or iCubemart



iCubemart. faster shipping (cuz they're not half a world away).

Acceptance letter to Harvard, or Princeton?


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 31, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> iCubemart. faster shipping (cuz they're not half a world away).
> 
> Acceptance letter to Harvard, or Princeton?


 
Harvard.
Journey or Aerosmith?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Journey.

Squirrels or computers?


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 1, 2011)

Squirrels, no actually computers

4 girlfriends or 15 moms


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 2, 2011)

4 girlfriends. now who has no life, eh non-cubers?

Sebastián Pino or Mátyás Kuti?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

Sebastián Pino... at least his cheating wasn't as bad as cheating in blindfold... of course it was still terrible but yeh...

This or that?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 2, 2011)

This

R2 F' D R' U2 D' L' F B L' B L2 U F' R2 B2 U' D F' D2 L D F' L' R 
or B2 U' B' L2 F' L' R' F D2 U' L U2 F L U2 R F D' U2 B2 R D' F' L' F?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

R2 F' D R' U2 D' L' F B L' B L2 U F' R2 B2 U' D F' D2 L D F' L' R; it's got a better Roux block.

LBL method or Beginners' method?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 2, 2011)

LBL because Blockbuilding first layer and using OLL/PLL is still layer by layer, right?

Zhanchi lubed with ketchup or Lunhui lubed with ketchup?


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 2, 2011)

Lunhui lubed with ketchup, wouldn't want to wreck my ZhanChi =P

Headphones or earphones?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 2, 2011)

Earphones for ipod. Headphones for computer.

Castor oil or Coconut oil?


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 2, 2011)

wtf is castor lol

4 girlfriends or 15 moms


----------



## y235 (Aug 2, 2011)

4 girlfriends
south park or futurama?


----------



## OliveMaster (Aug 2, 2011)

south park

6x6x6 or 7x7x7


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 2, 2011)

7x7. Not that I have one

solving 3x3 OH BLD on unicycle on tightrope suspended over lava or crocodile pit?


----------



## OliveMaster (Aug 2, 2011)

solving 3x3 OH BLD on unicycle on tightrope suspended over lava, I would actual have a chance of surviving

Windows 7 or 0S X Lion


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 2, 2011)

OS X Lion!

CFOP or Roux


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

Roux for obvious reasons...

Eat your best speedcube or run over your best speedcube with a car?


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 2, 2011)

Run over it, I don't want to die.
Vanderbergh or Roux?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2011)

For square-1? Roux of course 
But I think I'll probably switch to vandenbergh soon.

Cramps or cramped-up places?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait... how did that happen?? Cramps.

Rubik's Revolution or Rubik's Slide?


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 19, 2011)

Rubiks slide, sorry dad.

Lubed, unmodded alpha v or unlubed unmodded guhong


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

guhong 

habenero or jalepeno


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

habenero cause its somehow cubing related because of your sig....

guimond or ortega


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 19, 2011)

Guimond, with intuitive orientation of course. (Goes to watch your tutorials which I've never seen before).

Roux on a square-1, or Roux on a megaminx? (i've only managed to find a method for one of them)


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

roux on megaminx.

having a threesome with two twin sisters. or a foursome with 3 random girls


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

threesome with the twins
BLD while riding a bike or OH while swimming


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 19, 2011)

If I'm just watching: BLD while riding a bike.
If I'm the one actually doing it: OH while swimming (less dangerous, but also less entertaining to watch )

Layer pop in competition with a Zhanchi/Guhong or go to the same competition with a (unlubed) Rubik's storebought?


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

oh while swimming, Ive done it, It feels so weird, no resistance on cube turning but so much on hand

guitar or ukelele

Edit:ninja'd


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> If I'm just watching: BLD while riding a bike.
> If I'm the one actually doing it: OH while swimming (less dangerous, but also less entertaining to watch )
> 
> Layer pop in competition with a Zhanchi/Guhong or go to the same competition with a Rubik's storebought?



go to the same competition with a Rubik's storebought

David's store bought and the meetup was amazing. Much better than getting a layer pop. 

colour or color ?


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

the second,

making a bad post or getting a good one ninja'd


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad post. 
I hate when I write a long detailed post and get ninja'd with another long detailed post.
Whilst a bad post, I can just get flamed and I don't care because I would notice why my post is bad and I'm happy on the inside 

Gardening or birdwatching?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

no

dayan+mf8 4x4
or
x-cube 4


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 19, 2011)

Dayan/Mf8 4x4 (mostly because I've never tried x-cube).

Zombie apocalypse or attack of killer tomatoes? (lolwut )


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

zombie apocalypse, my friends have it all planned out, we have a few weapons between us, materials between us to make barricades in our friends mostly stone house, have freezers full of food, and have strategies using me as bait to pick of zombies, and we all know how to use crossbows and or longbows, and have basically spent waaayyy to much time planning this out ( we also have ways to survive if trapped in a walmart)

keeping the zombie theme, have a zombie eat your lubix elite or eat your brain?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 20, 2011)

Eat my elite. And maybe then I shall get my flapjacks

Red pill or blue pill


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2011)

Blue pill. At least then I'd get a sense of reality.

Now or never?


----------



## timeless (Aug 20, 2011)

protein powder or power shake?


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 21, 2011)

power shake 

iphone or droid


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

iPhone 

Sub-7 average or 7x7 10/10 multiBLD?


----------



## Nod11 (Aug 22, 2011)

Chess or backgammon?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bump because I liked this thread and its fun.

Backgammon.
5bld: 10/10 because I'm already sub 7.

Hayche or zed?


----------



## Raiz (Sep 28, 2011)

parkour or martial arts?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Raiz said:


> parkour or martial arts?



You are supposed to choose Hayche or Zed, then post your own choices...

parkour.

Hayche or Zed?


----------



## Raiz (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry. im going to go with zed


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Raiz said:


> sorry. im going to go with zed



You have to choose, AND post choices, not just 1. 

O well. I'll go next.

Whitespace or Brain****?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to say Brain****, even though I have no idea what either of those is.

Fender or Gibson?


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2011)

Fender for electric guitars, Gibson for acoustic.

Mars or The Moon?


----------



## insane569 (Sep 29, 2011)

mars. its red
quickscope or trickshot


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2011)

quickscope

bacon or toast?


----------



## Sillas (Sep 29, 2011)

bacon.

PC or cube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2011)

PC.

Whitespace or Brainf**k (they're dumb programming languages)


----------



## insane569 (Oct 13, 2011)

brainf**k
smoke or drink?


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2011)

Smoke!

Boys or girls?


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 13, 2011)

Boys

Night or Day?


----------



## Sapoik (Oct 13, 2011)

Night

Cubing or hanging out with friends?


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

Both

What would you rather be, a girly boy or a boyish girl?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd have to say girly boy, but that's a tough one. 

Text messaging, or (Insert instant messaging service such as Windows Live Messenger here)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 19, 2011)

text messaging. 

fast but weak? or strong but slow


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 19, 2011)

Fast but weak.

6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 19, 2011)

6x6

Curvy coptor or helicopter cube?


----------



## samkli (Oct 19, 2011)

Helicopter cube

black or white cubes?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 19, 2011)

white cubes

vcube 5 or shengshou 5?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 19, 2011)

Edit: Shengshou, from what I have.

qwerty or colemak?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2011)

qwerty

guhong or f2


----------



## caseyd (Oct 19, 2011)

guhong

foot solving a magic or OHITA magic (one hand in the air)


----------



## JasonK (Oct 19, 2011)

Feet

3x3x2 or 3x3x5?


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2011)

3x3x2

<======3 or ((l))


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 25, 2011)

wierdo

zhanchi or guhong?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> wierdo


You didn't answer the question 

emolover: ((l))
thackernerd: Zhanchi

K4 or Sandwich?


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 25, 2011)

k4
target or walmart?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 25, 2011)

Walmart 
watching mlp or reading fanfiction


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 25, 2011)

guhong

v-cube 2 or type c witwo 2x2


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2011)

noone posts for a pretty long time hehe. I don't know what has happened

v-cube 2

venus or mars?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

Venus

To be or not to be


----------



## mycube (Nov 7, 2011)

i thing defintelty to be 
Terraminx or Tuttminx?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 8, 2011)

teraminx

speedsolving.com or twistypuzzles.com?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 8, 2011)

Speedsolving

Corners First or Columns First?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 8, 2011)

Columns first

shen shou or v cube?


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 8, 2011)

Shenshou

Dating the ugliest opposite gender, or the prettiest same gender.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me if I really like the person. 

Gluten free diet or dairy (lactose and casein) free diet?


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 17, 2011)

BUMP

Gluten free diet

Iphone-4s or Nokia Lumia 800?


----------



## jla (Dec 17, 2011)

iPhone 4s!!!

CFOP or roux?


----------



## jrb (Dec 17, 2011)

iPhone 4S

Mirror Blocks or Rhombic Dodecahedron?

EDIT:Ninja'd

Roux

Mirror Blocks or Rhombic Dodecahedron?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

Mirror Blocks

Rw2 B2 Parity or r U2 Parity?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2011)

r U2

Rw or r?


----------



## 4. (Dec 17, 2011)

Rw

Pizza or hamburgers?


----------



## AndersB (Dec 17, 2011)

Hamburgers 

Megaminx or pyraminx?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

Pyra!

Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 18, 2011)

Christmas, cause it's my birthday 

Blackberry or iPhone?


----------

